# what age to start?



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

They are not able to enter AKC shows until they are 6 months old. I will sometimes enter a promising puppy at some shows just for the experience. My dogs are generally really nice at 6-9, and then they go through the teen age uglies until they are between 2 and 3. So I may show them in a few shows while very young, and then we wait until they have matured to take them back in the ring "for real."

The boy in my avatar was just 6 months old when that picture was taken. He last showed in September of 2006 in 12-18, and has been sitting home ever since! He is finally looking mature enough to show but now I have to get him through the Lyme treatment first.

You can enter fun matches when they are anywhere from 2 to 3 months and older, depending on the type of fun match. There are no points awarded at matches, they are training venues for people and dogs.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I probably won't bother showing my show puppy until the January circuit, at which point I hope he'll finish quickly. He'll be in 9-12 month puppy class agewise but is quite a mature looking dog even at barely six months so I may put him in open. Dogs have a better chance of winning from open, whether they should or not.

Unless you have money to burn, showing a dog in puppy class is usually not suggested IMO


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

London is going to her first show next month, she'll be the in 9-12 month class..


----------



## peeps (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanx everyone - I am also wondering what the difference is between Canadian shows and American shows in term of competition and age???


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Canadian shows have smilar rules but the competition is not as heavey. It's easier to get a Canadian Championship than an American one.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

If you have a pup you think has something. I would start with the six months shows for the experience for him and you.

Hooch


----------



## nrhareiner (Feb 27, 2007)

I started showing mine (Corgi) at just over 6 months in comformation and my Golden in Obediance at 9 months. Really just depends on the dog and how they look and how mature they are physically and mentally.

Heidi


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Tahnee... the boy is your avitar was 6 months... he's GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## peeps (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanx everyone! Just a hopeful mom I guess!! I think she's gorgeous already but nit sure how she will look compared to 7 or 8 month old goldens in the ring and of course I want to storm in there!!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Lego&Jacub said:


> Tahnee... the boy is your avitar was 6 months... he's GORGEOUS!!!!


Thanks  I absolutely adore him! He is a wonderful mixture of his mother and his father, and has the bullet proof temperment I have always loved.

Pedigree: Tahnee Sunnyglen Fortunate Son

He came home about a month after my old boy died

Pedigree: Am. CH. Tahnee Tupelo Xmas Cordial OS

and it was tough because I kept comparing the two, and would always say "Well, he's no Scout" but he has definitely come into his own and won my heart  In fact, a couple of times, I have called him Scout! Very different styles, but both with wonderful bullet proof temperaments and loving natures.

My friends are after me to get him back in the ring but as I said, first I have to see him safely through his Lyme treatment. :crossfing


----------



## Sit Happens (Jul 7, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> I probably won't bother showing my show puppy until the January circuit, at which point I hope he'll finish quickly. He'll be in 9-12 month puppy class agewise but is quite a mature looking dog even at barely six months so I may put him in open. Dogs have a better chance of winning from open, whether they should or not.
> 
> Unless you have money to burn, showing a dog in puppy class is usually not suggested IMO


Oh, I think you SHOULD put him in the puppy class! I don't think dogs have a better chance of winning from Open...keep them in the puppy classes until they age out, IMO. The good judges will find the good dogs, regardless of the class they are entered in. And as for the "bad" judges, well... screw 'em, LOL.


----------



## Sit Happens (Jul 7, 2007)

Tahnee GR said:


> Thanks  I absolutely adore him! He is a wonderful mixture of his mother and his father, and has the bullet proof temperment I have always loved....Very different styles, but both with wonderful bullet proof temperaments and loving natures.


Just out of curiosity...since you emphasize the "bullet proof temperament," do you mind if I ask if temperament is a problem in this breed? I am not being facetious...I am totally NEW in GRs and my GR boy is a rescue dog. I've been in conf for a while (since early 90's), and just started handling GSDs last year and temperament in that breed can range from good to decent to downright deplorable.

One of the reasons I ask is that my rescue GR has a really snarky personality with my other dogs. I have given him the benefit of the doubt since he is a rescue with a dubious background, but I really do wonder if he just has a crap temperament.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Unfortunately there are temperament problems in Goldens that run the gamut from people aggressive to fearful and shy. Some of it I believe is inherited, some is learned from the mother and some is environmental.

I still think most Goldens have that typical, outgoing, friendly, happy GR temperament but there are problems. I have had vets exclaim over my dogs and their behavior when they are only being Goldens. These vets tell me that the Goldens they see in their every day practice do not have these nice, sweet temperament. I hear the same thing from my puppy people when they make their first visits to the vet. It saddens me, because this just should not happen with Goldens.

Is it new? No-I remember going with my mentor to evaluate a litter of Goldens in South Carolina in 1979. We drove up the driveway and immediately two Goldens came running up and literally pinned us in the car. We were told to stay in the car until the dogs could be put away. These dogs were being extremely aggressive and would have attacked if we had gotten out of the car. This was at least their 3rd litter and even though we advised not breeding them again-ever, I am sure they had more, as they were owned by a vet who sold them to his patients.

There are rescue dogs who have been abused and yet they meet the world with a wagging tail, certain that someone out there will appreciate them. That is a true golden temperament.


----------



## Sit Happens (Jul 7, 2007)

Tahnee GR said:


> Unfortunately there are temperament problems in Goldens that run the gamut from people aggressive to fearful and shy. Some of it I believe is inherited, some is learned from the mother and some is environmental...<snip>...It saddens me, because this just should not happen with Goldens....<snip>...Is it new? No-I remember going with my mentor to evaluate a litter of Goldens in South Carolina in 1979. We drove up the driveway and immediately two Goldens came running up and literally pinned us in the car. We were told to stay in the car until the dogs could be put away. These dogs were being extremely aggressive and would have attacked if we had gotten out of the car.



Thanks so much for your reply! Having been "in" dogs for ages, I understand that there are going to be health and temperament problems in every breed. But, since I know next to nothing about GRs (other than the shining, happy faces and wiggling butts that I see going in and out of the show buildings), I'm a little surprised to hear about aggression issues in GRs. I realize it can happen (any dog, purebred or not, can have aggression problems), but it just seems more shocking to think of a GOLDEN as having aggression issues (especially human-aggression!). Although, after I started thinking about it, wasn't there a big GR special recently (within the last year or so?), who bit someone in the Group or BIS ring?

While I don't think that my rescue boy was abused, I think he probably had zero life experience before I got him and I am sure that he was probably very indiscriminately bred. He has really come along nicely, but I shudder to think of what he may have turned out like in the hands of a not-so-dog-savvy person. I think rescue is GREAT, but I generally tell people to buy from a show OR performance (and I mean actively working or competing), breeder who does all the health testing, preferably along with Early Neurological Stimulation and lots of early socialization and apptitude testing.


----------

